# als Kollaborateure hatten/hatte er oder sie...



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte wisse, ob in diesem Fall von koordinierten Personalpronomen beide Formen (Singular und Plural) erlabut sind; übrigens klingt mir, dass der Singular passender ist, da das Subjekt nicht wirklich zwei Menschen sind, nur er oder sie... Der Schriftsteller sagt: _..., als Kollaborateure *hatten er oder sie* ihr Recht auf höffliche Umgangsformen verwirkt._

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## JClaudeK

gvergara said:


> als Kollaborateur*e* *hatten* er oder sie


Kollaborateur*e *(pl.) schließt "hatt*e*" aus!


----------



## gvergara

JClaudeK said:


> Kollaborateur*e *(pl.) schließt "hatt*e*" aus!


Das Subjekt ist aber nicht _Kollaborateure_, sondern _er oder sie_...


----------



## JClaudeK

"*als* Kollaborateure"  = Er oder sie *sind *Kollaborateure und als solche haben  sie .... verwirkt.

Im  Singular müsste es heißen "er oder sie ist *ein* Kollaborateur und .... "


----------



## gvergara

JClaudeK said:


> "*als* Kollaborateure"  = Er oder sie *sind *Kollaborateure und als solche haben  sie .... verwirkt.
> 
> Im  Singular müsste es heißen "er oder sie ist *ein* Kollaborateur und .... "


Das ist aber ein anderer Satz, JClaudeK. Das Problem liegt mir nach genau darin, dass der Satz ein von der Konjunktion _oder _koordiniertes Subjekt hat (Singular????), während dessen Verb im Plural steht. Wäre es vielleicht nicht besser gewesen, vom Stil her, zu sagen _..., als *Kollaborateur* *hatte *er oder sie *das *Recht auf höffliche Umgangsformen verwirkt_?


----------



## JClaudeK

Vielleicht verstehst du's anhand der französischen Übersetzung:
En tant que _(= als)_ collaborateur*s*, il ou elle *ont ....*


gvergara said:


> Wäre es vielleicht nicht besser gewesen, vom Stil her, zu sagen ..., als Kollaborateur hatte er oder sie das Recht auf hö*f*liche Umgangsformen verwirkt?


Ohne Kontext kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob man Kollaborateur hier im Singular lassen kann.


----------



## gvergara

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht verstehst du's anhand der französischen Übersetzung:
> En tant que _(= als)_ collaborateur*s*, il ou elle *ont ....*
> 
> Ohne Kontext kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob man Kollaborateur hier im Singular lassen kann.


Das, was ich nicht verstehen kann, ist, warum man _er oder sie _verwendet hat, wenn man auf ein Pluralsubjekt hindeuten will (was durch die Verwendung von der Form _ihr _bestätigt ist). Ich hätte kein Problem, wenn man sagen würde _..., als Kollaborateure hatten *sie* ihr Recht auf höffliche Umgangsformen verwirkt_. Was die französiche Sprache betrifft, wusste ich nicht, dass man auch ein Pluralverb verwenden würde; im Spanischen dagegen würde ich nur Singular anwenden, denke ich. ,... _en su calidad de colaborador él o ella pierde su/todo derecho a tratos amables_.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Hallo

Die Schwierigkeit ergibt sich daraus, daß der Autor dem Genderwahn huldigt und deshalb unbedingt darauf hinweisen wollte, daß die Kollaborateure männlich und weiblich sind. Korrekt wäre "hatten sie", nämlich "die Kollaborateure". Also "sie" als 3. Person Plural, nicht 3. Person Singular.


----------



## elroy

Ich kann Gonzalos Verwunderung vollkommen nachvollziehen und finde die Struktur "hatten er oder sie" gänzlich befremdlich.  Ebenso "il ou elle ont".  Findest Du diese Strukturen tatsächlich idiomatisch/eindwandfrei, @JClaudeK?


----------



## Frieder

_Er *und *sie_ sollten im Plural stehen, _er *oder* sie_ im Singular (es ist ja nur einer von beiden). Ich finde die ganze Formulierung ziemlich verquast und wahrscheinlich hat @Cliff Barnes recht, dass es sich um ein Gender-Ding handelt.

Besser wäre: „..., da sie Kollaborateure waren, hatten sie ihr Recht auf höfliche Umgangsformen verwirkt”. Wobei ich auch das als Schnöseldeutsch bezeichnen würde. „Sein Recht auf etwas verwirken” ist wirklich total überkandidelt in diesem Zusammenhang. Natürlicher wäre „..., da sie Kollaborateure waren, konnten sie nicht auf höfliche Umgangsformen hoffen”.

(NB.: höflich schreibt sich nur mit einem _f_.)


----------



## bearded

Regel:
'' _Wenn die Subjektteile mit 'oder/entweder-oder/beziehungsweise' verknüpft sind und im Singular stehen, steht das Verb *meistens *im Singular.''
canoonet - Verb: Person und Numerus: Kongruenz Subjekt-Verb: Probleme Numerus._
Ein Plural ist daher auch manchmal zugelassen - in diesem Fall obligatorisch, denke ich, in Anbetracht der Apposition (*) ''als Kollaborateur*e*''.
Ein anderes Beispiel (von mir):  Als Zeuginnen kommen meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage. ('kommt' würde sich seltsam anhören).

(*) oder vielleicht eher des Prädikativobjektes


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Findest Du diese Strukturen tatsächlich idiomatisch/eindwandfrei?


Natürlich nicht.
Aber
Als Autor*en* erlaub*en *er oder sie (!)  sich gewissse Dinge, die nicht immer einwandfrei sind. 
Daran können _wir_ nichts ändern.

Der Plural stimmt aber auf jeden Fall. (siehe bearded)


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> als Kollaborateure *hatten er oder sie* ihr Recht auf höffliche Umgangsformen verwirkt.


Ich sehe eigentlich nicht einmal das Problem -- natürlich muss "er und sie" im Regelfall mit dem Plural stehen. Nur ganz bestimmte Ausnahmefälle von als Einheit aufgefassten Begriffen stehen im Singular (siehe canoo-Link in #11).

_Der Junge und das Mädchen gingen zusammen zur Schule. <nur Plural möglich>
Er und sie gingen zur Schule. <nur Plural möglich>_

_Der Admiral und die Gräfin hatten ihr Recht verwirkt. <nur Plural möglich>
Er und sie hatten ihr Recht verwirkt. <nur Plural möglich>_

Die Ergänzung "als Kollaborateure" hat darauf keinen Einfluss. Auch mit einer Singular-Ergänzung würde der Plural stehen müssen.

_Heute morgen gingen der Junge und das Mädchen als Pärchen zur Schule. <trotzdem nur Plural>_


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> "er und sie"


Hier ist aber von 'oder' die Rede.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Hier ist aber von 'oder' die Rede.


Oh sorry, ja, dann ist die Ergänzung "als Kollaborateure" schon entscheidend für die Zuordnung des Plural.


----------



## berndf

Meinem Sprachgefühl nach ist der Satz ungrammatisch und semantisch sinnlos. Entweder:
_... als Kollaborateure hatten sie ..._
oder
_... als Kollaborateur(in) hatte er oder sie ..._


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> ungrammatisch


Ist mein Beispielsatz mit den Zeuginnen (#11) für Dich auch ungrammatisch?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ist mein Beispielsatz mit den Zeuginnen (#11) für Dich auch ungrammatisch?


In Deinem Satz
_Als Zeuginnenkommen meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage._​kommt mir oder fehl am Platze vor, da beide gleichzeitig _nicht_ in Frage kommen. Darum fällt es mir schwer, den Satz zu bewerten. Aber man kann die Aussage des Satzes ja umdrehen:
_Als Zeuginnenkommen meine Mutter oder meine Schwester in Frage._​Hier kann man _oder_ als inklusives _oder_ interpretieren (d.h. es könnten auch beide als Zeuginnen auftreten), dann wäre der Plural in Ordnung.

Es fällt mir aber schwer, eine solche Interpretation bei _er oder sie_ aufzubauen. Ich gebe aber zu, das dies am fehlenden Kontext liegen kann. Der Satz ist ja nicht vollständig zitiert


----------



## Hutschi

Die Logik der Sprache und die Logik der formalen Logik sind hier leicht verschieden.

Formale Logik:
_Als Zeuginnen kommen meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage._ = _Als Zeuginnen kommen entweder meine Mutter oder meine Schwester oder alle beide nicht in Frage.
Hier könnte Plural korrekt sein. (Einschließendes "oder".)_

"Normale" sprachliche Verwendung (Bernd #18)
_Als Zeuginnen kommen meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage. = Als Zeuginnen kommen entweder meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage.
Hier wäre nur Singular korrekt. (Ausschließendes "oder".)
---
_
Durch die immer stärkere Durchdringung der Sprache mit formaler Logik wird die Verwendung unsicher.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Normale" sprachliche Verwendung (Bernd #18)
> _Als Zeuginnen *kommen* meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage. = Als Zeuginnen kommen entweder meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage.
> Hier wäre *nur Singular* korrekt. (Ausschließendes "oder".)_


Warum verwendest du dann den Plural?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe nur das Argument geschrieben und den Satz falsifiziert, aber nicht den korrekten Satz hingeschrieben.

Das Ergebnis ist dann natürlich:
_Als Zeugin kommt meine Mutter oder meine Schwester nicht in Frage.
(Hier funkt bei mir aber bereits der Einfluss der Mathematik dazwischen und ich empfinde den Satz als wenig idiomatisch.)
_
Bessere Formulierung (die dann wieder mit der formalen Logik übereinstimmt):
_Als Zeugin kommt weder meine Mutter noch meine Schwester in Frage._


----------



## JClaudeK

OK, danke.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> _Als Zeugin kommt weder meine Mutter noch meine Schwester in Frage._


Eine Frage zum Gebrauch der Verben mit weder..noch in solchen Sätzen habe ich in einem anderen Thread gestellt:
Verben im Singular/Plural nach weder-noch.


----------

